# Trail Cam--Cougar??



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I went and picked up my trail cam today. I was interested with the initial pictures the camera took of me after setting up. A short time after I leave, there is a critter that shows up right where I was standing. It looks like a cougar to me. What's your take?

First picture of me for size reference
[attachment=0bwvlsyz]SUNP0196.JPG[/attachmentbwvlsyz]

Packing up (that is my lower back and fanny pack)
[attachment=5bwvlsyz]SUNP0202.JPG[/attachmentbwvlsyz]

Parting shot 
[attachment=4bwvlsyz]SUNP0207.JPG[/attachmentbwvlsyz]

First shot of the "critter" right where I was standing (my camera does 3 shot bursts and then a delay. The actual time between me leaving and the "critter" showing up may have been less than 10 minutes.)
[attachment=3bwvlsyz]SUNP0208.JPG[/attachmentbwvlsyz]
[attachment=2bwvlsyz]SUNP0209.JPG[/attachmentbwvlsyz]

Glimpse of rear hip
[attachment=1bwvlsyz]SUNP0210.JPG[/attachmentbwvlsyz]


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks to me as if someone was being hunted themselves... I'd pick a new spot


----------



## cosmo71 (Aug 12, 2009)

I always knew you had a gift for attracting cougars...especially the two-legged type. :lol:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

With the dark stripe, straight back, and wider flanks??? I say you caught a deer in it's summer coat.....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> With the dark stripe, straight back, and wider flanks??? I say you caught a deer in it's summer coat.....


Agreed!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

cosmo71 said:


> I always knew you had a gift for attracting cougars...especially the two-legged type. :lol:


One man's gift is another man's curse. 



Kevin D said:


> With the dark stripe, straight back, and wider flanks??? I say you caught a deer in it's summer coat.....


I wondered that as well, it just seemed a little to low to the ground to be a deer. Besides, getting stalked by a small deer doesn't make as good of a story.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

deer


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chupacabra, has to be from the nacho cheese on its lips.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Clearly just the forearm of Sasquatch!


----------

